# Smoked Haddock 4t



## HOBIE (Mar 1, 2012)

Had smoked haddock for tea !


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 1, 2012)

Is anybody else not that keen on eating sweet,carb,sticky toofy pudding cake !


----------



## KateR (Mar 1, 2012)

I'd rather have the smoked haddock too!


----------



## Steff (Mar 1, 2012)

HOBIE said:


> Had smoked haddock for tea !



Funny the special at work  today was pan fried haddock with a bed of bubble and squeak and parsley something or other, i refused it as it was offered to me lol..Smoked haddock is delicious


----------



## trophywench (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't actually fancy B&S with fish at all - cabbage and white fish?  I like both, but not together!

My T2 low-carbing mate finds smoked haddock is the only meal she can have a dollop of mashed potato with, with impunity BG-wise.  How weird is that?


----------



## Steff (Mar 2, 2012)

trophywench said:


> I don't actually fancy B&S with fish at all - cabbage and white fish?  I like both, but not together!
> 
> My T2 low-carbing mate finds smoked haddock is the only meal she can have a dollop of mashed potato with, with impunity BG-wise.  How weird is that?



I dont even know what B&S tastes like but still said no, i thought mash=carbs for me


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 2, 2012)

I love fish as long as it's not smoked,oily or battered.


----------



## Mark T (Mar 2, 2012)

I love smoked fish - but my wife isn't so keen on me making the kitchen very smelly when I cook it


----------



## fencesitter (Mar 2, 2012)

Love a bit of smoked fish with white fish and prawns in a fish pie ... this recipe is v nice:
Boil an egg (hard boil). Poach smoked/white fish in some milk, put to one side. Make a white sauce from the milk, stir in the fish with some prawns, dill and a bit of nutmeg. Microwave some frozen spinach, or cook some fresh. Fry an onion and combine with spinach & lots of black pepper. Layer fish/spinach in a casserole dish, grate some cheese on the top. Bake for 20 mins or so. Yum! 
If you don't mind the carbs, you can top with mashed potato before the cheese. Otherwise, this is v low carb with just the milk and flour to account for.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 2, 2012)

Apparently fish is good 4 ya Brain,  I eat fish all the time dont know what happend 2 me ?  Will have a go at that Willsmam ! (thanks)


----------



## Steff (Mar 2, 2012)

HOBIE said:


> Apparently fish is good 4 ya Brain,  I eat fish all the time dont know what happend 2 me ?  Will have a go at that Willsmam ! (thanks)



LOL Hobie reminds me we used to have a fish van come around every Friday when i was a kid at my nans and tea for friday was always yellow peril


----------

